# possible pregnant rat? :|



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

i have some questions about rat pregnancy..
when my fiance was holding our one adopted rat last night i noticed she looks like she is about to pop.
im hoping she is just a fatty, but i really want your guys opinions before i jump to conclusions.

here are some pictures of her belly from the front; she is squirmy so it isnt that good, sorry


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

ADDED:

how long do rats stay pregnant?
i dont think its possible for her to be pregnant right now, but her belly makes me question it :/

she is 13.8OZ/ 390G


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

ratfanclub.org said:


> The gestation period is normally 22 days, but can vary from 21 to 23 (and maybe even to 25).


http://www.ratfanclub.org/repro.html


----------

